# Recommended Gear oil for mower gear box?



## Chris

Does anyone know the recommended gear oil for the Ford flail mower I am restoring? I was thinking 80/90w gear oil would be fine but please advise if you have any info. Thanks! Also what would be the recommended type of grease for the bearing and drive shaft zerks? Multipurpose grease? 

Andy


----------



## slipshod

[
If it smells like dirty shorts from an old deisel mechanic gear oil is what's in the box. One thing I like to do is buy tubes of different color grease, it lets me know how when I grease when I have new grease all the way through on loader pins and shuff.


----------



## Chris

So the recommended replacement weight and brand is one that smells like dirty shorts from an old diesel mechanic? Is that a name brand?

Buy your gear oil from our company, Dirty Diesel Mechanic Shorts.


----------



## slipshod

[
Buy your gear oil from our company, Dirty Diesel Mechanic Shorts.
 [/B][/QUOTE] 
" Dirty Old Diesel Machanic Shorts " the young guys just don't quite put out the same smell.


----------



## Stewart

I don't want to know how you know that!!!!!!!


----------



## guest2

Buy your gear oil from our company, Dirty Diesel Mechanic Shorts.
 [/B][/QUOTE] 

I'm not so sure about that brand........sounds kinda "cheesy"


----------



## Stewart

This is headed south real quick!!!!

How old is the mower?


----------



## parts man

Andy, with the temps in your area, I'd go with a good quality 140 wt. hypoid gear oil. That's what we use in our haybine gear boxes.

Just in case you hadn't thought of it, don't forget to locate the level plug for the gear box( usually about 1/2 way up the bottom shaft on that type gear box) and make sure the vent is clean and properly venting. A gear box of that type will create a LOT of heat when working hard, creating expansion which will blow out your seals. YUCK!!


----------



## Chris

Good thinking there, partsman! I know we keep you around for some reason! (HAHAHA) I will note the level plug. Assuming (could be wrong) that there is only one plug (kinda like my 4wd differential on my ex-4runner) for drain and filling and fill would be just below the hole of the fill plug (which is located about 1/2 in middle of gearbox) --- Where would the vent be as I thought these boxes were sealed against the obviously harsh environments they would be working in. Thanks again and let me know the error of my thinking! 


:cheers:


----------



## bear

the vent should be right on top of the box. due to the high temps those gearboxes run at i usually pack in some grease then fill the rest with oil.


----------



## luckycharms

Yeah I have heard of some people removing the oil completely and just using a good grease. Their theory was (at least for bushhogs) that if the seal broke (unknown to the operator) then the gear box would just lose all of the "liquid" and by placing grease in the box, even with a broken seal or emergency situation, they would still have some lubrication in the box. What grade/make of grease would you use in this situation, Bear? 

Good advice, I didn't think of. Are you recommending it primarily due to the high heat? 

LC
:lucky: :lucky: :lucky:


----------



## Live Oak

I use Amsoil Series 2000 75W-90 Synthetic Gear Lube in the gearbox on my MMM on the Deere 4410. Seems to have help lowered the operating temp a noticable amount. At least I can touch and hold my hand on the gearbox without getting burned now. Any good quality similar oil would probably do as well. I used the Amsoil because I had a case left over from when I put it in the Suburband and Nissan.


----------



## Chris

What is the price for that Amsoil gear oil? I cannot imagine I would need that much for the fluid capacity in the gearbox. IF ordering new, would the 75-140w oil be preferred?


----------



## Live Oak

Andy, I have been buying my Amsoil from a gal named Sheryl Riley. She is very knowledgable and knows her way around a Cummins and a Dodge pickups.   :thumbsup: Her toll free number is:

888-576-3383

[email protected]

She has always given me great pricing and is very good at getting the orders out right away.


----------



## Chris

Thanks, Chief. Are her prices cheaper than ordering straight from the Amsoil online store?

So, 75-90w or 75-140w? 

I tend to shy away from oil grades that try to cover too much 
area in terms of application viscosity, but open for ideas.

Andy


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Thanks, Chief. Are her prices cheaper than ordering straight from the Amsoil online store?
> 
> So, 75-90w or 75-140w?
> 
> I tend to shy away from oil grades that try to cover too much
> area in terms of application viscosity, but open for ideas.
> 
> Andy *


I just got off the phone with Sheryl and she would be glad to help you out. She gave me dealer discount pricing last time I oredered from her which is MUCH cheaper than the Amsoil online store pricing. You would do fine with either oil. Being that you are in a good but warmer climate than I am. You might go with the 75W-140. Depends on what the manual recommends. My 4410 spins the MMM gearbox at 2100 rpm and the 75W-90 seems to work well as it did in the Suburban differential. The 75W-140 is for heavy duty use.


----------



## Chris

Thanks again, Chief. I just found and ordered the original Ford Flail 907 mower operators manual and I had a friend scan and fax me the complete parts list for the mower likewise. So when the operators manual comes in next week, I should be a little more intune to this mower, its workings and the requirements. 

I will be contacting Sheryl shortly. Thanks again.

Andy


----------



## Live Oak

More than welcome. She asked me to send her our advertising info. She would make a great advertising sponsor! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris

Sounds good --- See what you could find. Perhaps we could have a Tractorforum.com discount. 

We will work something out. Stats Update:

Our stats this month are higher than ever. We are already at over 4.6M hits through this month so far. At this rate will should finish somewhere near 8.5M hits. Our current bandwidth is usually 30-40GB per month and right now we are over 28GB transferred. So more there too!  Unique visits, posts and everything are up this month.

Just for your edification and reference.
Andy


----------



## bear

lucky
i use coop grease rated for wheel besarings any quality grease would do. we use it both due to high heat and because we have fried the odd gearbox when a seal has been damaged


----------



## Live Oak

Bear makes a good point. If you want to go with a grease I think something like OO Marfax gearbox grease might work. Still I am inclined to stick with what the manual calls for.


----------



## parts man

A gear box like on your mower often has a fill plug on the top or near the top of the side which also acts as the vent along with a level plug around the center of the bottom shaft. The vent plug might have a small hole through it with a cotter pin through the hole to keep out dirt.

For the grease zerks, I would recommend a good quality EP (extreme pressure) grease. Probably a moly.


----------

